# SRAM Warranty Turnaround Time??



## Shuke (Oct 27, 2009)

I have some SRAM Red shifters that have a warranty issue that SRAM is taking care of. I need to send the shifters back to the dealer, then they send them to SRAM then SRAM sends me new ones....about how long does this take? I'm towards the end of collegiate season and the start of USAC season and can't really afford a significant amount of time without a bike.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never had to send in a warranty item to SRAM before they sent me new parts. I call, get the parts in 3 days and send them the bad ones in a SASE.


----------



## Shuke (Oct 27, 2009)

Who exactly do you call? The dealer isn't being very helpful. Thanks for your reply btw.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My wife busted her shift lever off her 09 Rival rear shifter. Warranty took about a week or so, but we took the shifter directly into the bike shop, so all we had to do was take it there and pick it up.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

My rear (right) 09 Rival shifter failed. I emailed SRAM and they told me to take it to LBS for warranty RMA. SRAM sent me a brand new '10 Rival shifter set in oem packaging within 5 days.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

It depends. In my case, I called in about a Red rear derailleur. They're going to replace it, but they're out of stock at the moment. It's going to be almost a month before they get any more derailleurs in. When your LBS calls, the SRAM Dealer Service rep will let them know how long it will be.


----------

